# One more strom?



## Sandbrew (Oct 31, 2004)

...winter storm watch in effect from tuesday evening through wednesday afternoon... 

The national weather service in denver has issued a winter storm watch...which is in effect from tuesday evening through wednesday afternoon. 

* timing...snow is expected in the mountains by tuesday afternoon. The precipitation in the foothills will turn to all snow around 6 pm mdt. 

* accumulation/wind...snow accumulations around 24 inches are possible with this storm in the mountains on and east of the continental divide...as well as the foothills. 

* main impact...heavy wet snow will accumulate rapidly tuesday night into wednesday with road conditions deteriorating significantly making travel very hazardous. 

* other impacts...the heavy snowfall could damage trees and possible some structures with it's excessive weight. Snow removal will be difficult


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

hey be happy, we have had 3 storms like this through April and May


----------

